# Ada and Canyon County Idaho Paramedics



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2012)

What do you know about them? I want to hear anybody and everybody's opinions. The good the bad and the ugly. I'd love to hear about what you have to say about the surrounding area as well and what there is to do in your time off.

Edit: Ada County in Idaho to clear up any confusion.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 23, 2012)

Subscribing.

Sorry don't have any info on them, other than from online. Looks like a decent county to live and work in. Boise is supposedly growing with the notoriety from the university.I have heard rumors Boise FD wanted to expand into the transport service but I'm not sure how credible that is.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbed. Sorry man


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya'll are killing me! Haha. 

I love the Boise area and I heard they may be testing again soon. I might try to work a ride along out if I can make the time to get up there.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just hold on until Saturday, and I'll try to get some info for ya


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm gonna be that guy. Anyone new around that knows anything? I'll add in Canyon County Paramedics as well.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 14, 2014)

All this time And we can't get any info on these guys ... I'm with you rob. I've been eyeing them for a bit bit there isn't much info other than there website


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 14, 2014)

I saw they were hiring a couple months ago, I wanted to apply but just couldn't at the time. From what I have heard they have aggressive protocols and I have family that live around the area and they love it there, it does get pretty cold there but I like that.

I wouldnt might living or working there. Maybe in the future but who knows.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2014)

Both Canyon and Ada County publicly post their protocols. I was reading through them last night and had zero problems with what I saw. With that said without knowing the culture and how they're applied it's tough to gauge. 

It gets just as cold if not colder here haha. Cold doesn't bother me, heat does. Plus it's similar sized and surroundings but a lot cleaner. I'd rather not live within the Boise city limits. 

C'mon someone out there has to be from Idaho or know something about one of these two services.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 14, 2014)

If you are really looking on moving out there you should plan a little trip and go do ride alongs with them & talk to people. I sent a email to them asking about doing a ride along & it toke a long time for them to get back so you might want to call. Anyways they sent me some papers I needed to sign and then they said to turn them in and schedule a time, so it didn't sound like it would be hard. This was with Ada county, good luck. Are you really looking on going out there to work or just curious?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2014)

*Ada County Paramedics*

I've been to Idaho more than a few times, I know my employer wouldn't be keen on me riding out other places until I'm back to full duty which isn't a huge deal. It's a day's drive up there. I'd love to ride with both. 

Just looking at options now. I'm very picky about where I live. I wanna love where I live and work to make it happen not the other way around. Colorado is an option as well but it's tough to get full time right off the bat with most of those services that I'd consider working for out there.

Neither are accepting applications right now anyways and I'm not in a position to move even if I wanted to.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 14, 2014)

Colorado lacks good places to work of any size. I've also looked into Ada since it doesn't appear that you'd have to wait years to get on with them and they have an excellent location.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Colorado lacks good places to work of any size. I've also looked into Ada since it doesn't appear that you'd have to wait years to get on with them and they have an excellent location.


I dunno... DG is still on my list of places I'd love to work... even if it is an urban system


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I dunno... DG is still on my list of places I'd love to work... even if it is an urban system


Why? You like the city? Fire is bls and they run dual medic but either than that....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Why? You like the city? Fire is bls and they run dual medic but either than that....


Thats exactly why. And their protocols arent the worst I've come across. I miss the Denver metro, and I have absolitely zero desire to do fire.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2014)

They run dual medic weird though. One drives and the other writes everything all day then they swap the next day. I'd work there just for the area. Still would rather be in Reno or Boise though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 15, 2014)

I looked at Canyon County when I was still in Washington. I was pretty impressed, but they weren't hiring. I'd consider that. I miss mountains and snow.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 15, 2014)

Rob I hope the pm I sent you helped.. Sorry I sent it from my I phone.. I'll pm ya more info once I'm on a lap top or post it to this thread if you guys would prefer


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ada County Paramedics*

If its about either of those two systems, it would be very beneficial to post the information here so others can find out about the system, too. Robb likely isn't the only one interested.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 15, 2014)

Thread back from the dead


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes. It was intentional by the guy who originally created the thread...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2014)

bizzy522 said:


> Rob I hope the pm I sent you helped.. Sorry I sent it from my I phone.. I'll pm ya more info once I'm on a lap top or post it to this thread if you guys would prefer




Bizzy it definitely did, thank you. With your permission I could just copy and paste the PM so you don't have to type it all out again? 

Yea I thought about making a new one with both County names in the title but decided we already had this one and it wasn't worth crap so might as well try to build on the existing one than have two with little to no information.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 15, 2014)

What stx and Robb said. Many people are interested and have most likely the same questions.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 15, 2014)

Absolutely man! Paste away!!! I want to spread the word of how great my home town is!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks dude.

Quoted from a PM:



> ...Ada county provides 911 service for the capital of Idaho (Boise). They typically run 24 hour shifts but sometimes if you are new or you might get stuck on a 24 and 2 12s or 4 12s depending on the needs( regardless of which schedule you get on it's a 48 hour workweek). They have good equipment and good protocols. For example every ambulance has the striker self loading stretcher, chest thumper, vent, etc. Boise Idaho is a beautiful place to live, relatively low crime, good cost-of-living, beautiful rivers, beautiful mountains 4 seasons think seasons. They are fairly hard to get hired on with. They might have 40 to 80 Applicants for 2 to 5 Paramedic jobs. They typically run either dual Paramedic or Paramedic and emt advanced depending on the schedule. ............. Canyon County is very similar but I'm not really sure about their protocols or their equipment.. Canyon county is 911 nampa and Caldwell Idaho... Good reputation with both services.. Ada is said to be a better place to work ....


----------



## terrible one (Jul 15, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Yes. It was intentional by the guy who originally created the thread...





TRSpeed said:


> What stx and Robb said. Many people are interested and have most likely the same questions.



I know, I subscribed two years ago. Just funny looking back seeing where I was and where I am now. Someone also brought back a San Diego thread I started three / four years ago. Just interesting reminiscing is all. Wonder where I'll be in the next couple years


----------

